# Santander Ferry



## Ollie33 (Sep 3, 2011)

Plan to head off to the South of Spain after the Malvern Show mid August. Priced the Santander Ferry from Portsmouth . One way £590 Think I will just drive down through France Has anyone found it any cheaper


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

well unless you are an rv that does less than 15mpg, you can price it out for yourself.are you driving motorways, include tolls, using N roads need to have a list of aires, sites could be busy as August is the French holiday time.but I would and do drive down throgh France, the aire at San Sebastion is 3.60e,and has a cafe nearby.

cabby


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Ollie33 said:


> Has anyone found it any cheaper


We've got a mid-August booking, 2 berth outside cabin and a 6.5 m long van with bike rack for £564.

We did contemplate the drive through France but decided it would be too hot and aires etc too crowded. We'll come back via either Calais or a western channel crossing but it will be cooler and less busy then. We don't usually do motorways on that trip so it is more expensive on the boat but, I suspect, not substantially so.

G


----------



## bozzer (Jul 22, 2009)

That price for high season August seems good, they wanted £1100 for return journey Jan/April with 7m motorhome with 3m trailer.
We opted to drive through France in January using campsites. We used tolls and the cost was €290 with everything noted except food, that is Calais to St Jean de Luz.


Hope this is of some help

Jan


Edit : This does not include cost of Channel crossing, we used tunnel bought with Tesco points.


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

someone must be still using this service, as we had had a hell of a job trying to get pet friendly cabin , for either way any date ?? had to log on 3 times a day to see if there was any cancellations. as we want to go to portugal and did not want to knock the mileage up on the van.?? . i am waiting for next years time table to get a booking also . sod the price i am spending the kids inheritance or making sure it my money is not spent on care costs ?? june


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

tomnjune said:


> .
> 
> sod the price i am spending the kids inheritance or making sure it my money is not spent on care costs ??


Anyone with a motorhome has to practise saying "It's only money "....

Ask Brittany Ferries to send you regular e-mail news as it includes when they open booking for next year. You'll then get regular e-mails but some interesting offers in them.

http://www.brittany-ferries.co.uk/information/safesender

(Bottom of page to sign up)

G


----------

